# 1911 PrOn.



## submoa

Colt Custom Shop Diamond Grade 








Colt Emiliano Zapata








Colt Dia de Los Muertos








Colt El Jefe De Jefes


----------



## Old Padawan

Bow Chika Wow Wow


----------



## Mosquito

Wow. Pass the Kleenex.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I just love the Mexican-themed pistols which couldn't ever be legally owned in Mexico (at least, not without paying a whole lot of _mordida_).
Zapata, what have they done to your beloved country?


----------



## unpecador

Muy bonito... :smt028


----------



## submoa

*even more porn*

Here's your bill of rights















uh...uh...uh... sploooge


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The "Bill of Rights" one and the blue, gold, and silver one are both a little gaudy for my taste, but the all-white-metal job is gorgeous. The top-view-only one is probably stunning as well.
But these are "safe queens" all.
Even the strawberry blonde of my wildest fantasies would get a lot more serious...um...use than these pistols would.


----------



## brifol6111

I was finally able to get a second to take photos of the Colts. The Kimber is my new project gun

1969 Colt National Match









1961 Colt National Match w/ Modifications









KIMBER Custom Carry (Series I)









KIMBER Stainless II


----------



## z3ro06

Nice weapons, but not my style. You might as well be carrying around a gold DE .50 if you wanna be that flashy


----------



## brifol6111

I'm pretty sure a lot of the "Flashy" 1911's listed here would never be carried. My Kimber custom carry will be carried once I have upgraded it with a few perks. I know that there is no way I would even think of carrying one of the Colts. Not only are they nice guns but they have sentimental values not to mention way to expensive to even think about replacing.

I think others would feel the same.


----------



## bill5074

Not my cup of tea, but it is nice work.


----------



## z3ro06

brifol6111 said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of the "Flashy" 1911's listed here would never be carried. My Kimber custom carry will be carried once I have upgraded it with a few perks. I know that there is no way I would even think of carrying one of the Colts. Not only are they nice guns but they have sentimental values not to mention way to expensive to even think about replacing.
> 
> I think others would feel the same.


Im sorry, i misspoke. I do understand that these weapons could have sentimental values. Im sorry if i stepped on any toes.

On the other hand, when i buy a weapon, i buy it to carry and to use. Not to hang on a wall


----------



## unpecador




----------



## niadhf

l ilke the oak theme on the colt custom shop diamond grade. now a nice holster with oak leaves on it.. yeah, i'd carry that if i had the money .
course i don't .


----------



## brifol6111

No Worries,

I have very similar feelings, I will not buy a gun that I will not carry and shoot. But some people collect, and some buy to see what can be built. My Colt's were actually bought by my grandfather and both used in competition and are still sparsely shot on occasion.



z3ro06 said:


> Im sorry, i misspoke. I do understand that these weapons could have sentimental values. Im sorry if i stepped on any toes.
> 
> On the other hand, when i buy a weapon, i buy it to carry and to use. Not to hang on a wall


----------



## z3ro06

brifol6111 said:


> No Worries,
> 
> I have very similar feelings, I will not buy a gun that I will not carry and shoot. But some people collect, and some buy to see what can be built. My Colt's were actually bought by my grandfather and both used in competition and are still sparsely shot on occasion.


i have 2 shotguns that we're grandparents. a 1908 lefever (?) and a 1950-1970's mossberg bolt action w/ clip. Never shoot em, but they're family airlooms


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man...There's just no other way to look at it..Those are some damn nice guns...I know..I said Damn..:smt082
..But Damn!

I've seen that bill of rights gun on an auction or gun show I swear..How many of those were made?


----------



## DUBYA R 2U

I inherited a couple of revolvers from my wife's side of the family.
One of them is an old S&W 32 long in nickel w/mother of pearl grips.
I would like to sell it, to help pay for a new 45, but my wife says "That's my dady's gun. Don't you dare sell it!"
She never looks at it and doesn't know where it is for cryin out loud.
You know if I sell it, she will be asking about it the next day.
I too am not a collector. If it's for home defense, carry, target or plinking
than fine.
To her...this gun has sentimental value, which over-rides my desire for another 45. Guess I'll have to sell something else and work a little harder to get another 45.


----------



## CanuckPete

its not a colt , but they are all mine!


----------



## jwhisler

The Bill of Rights gun is DAMN sexy I wish I could afford something like that


----------



## oak1971

brifol6111 said:


> I was finally able to get a second to take photos of the Colts. The Kimber is my new project gun
> 
> 1969 Colt National Match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 Colt National Match w/ Modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMBER Custom Carry (Series I)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMBER Stainless II


Nice Colts. Who built the modded 1961? I have a 1969 John Giles Colt with the extended rib. Also what did they use that block of steel on the dust cover for?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I seen a neat looking French model. You pulled the trigger and a white flag popped out:smt083


----------



## Steve47

*Taurus 1911 .45 ACP Stainless Steel pistol - YouTube*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve47




----------



## Steve47

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I know that the following is an old, old question.
But the answer is valuable to even today's shooters.



oak1971 said:


> ...[W]hat did they use that block of steel on the dust cover for?


It adds weight to the pistol as a steadying device, for shooting with only one hand at 25 and 50 yards.
Muzzle-heavy pistols feel steadier in a well-practiced hand.

Some of you have sufficient experience to know that, in NRA-bullseye-style competition, muzzle-heavy rifles also offer an advantage.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR

My 3 1911's with about 2 or 3 more to add in the next 5 years!!:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine

Is that a Clackamas Kimber? Gotta be a pre-Series II but that thumb safety doesn't look like a newer Yonkers gun..


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR

VAMarine said:


> Is that a Clackamas Kimber? Gotta be a pre-Series II but that thumb safety doesn't look like a newer Yonkers gun..


That is a Kimber Custom II. I took off the rubber grips and add Kimber's wood grips. Totally changed the look of the gun. It is almost like putting a set of rims on a car. Makes a world of difference.:smt1097


----------



## Haas

CanuckPete said:


> its not a colt , but they are all mine!


Never seen something with that type of color scheme. I like it!


----------



## Steve47

:smt023


----------



## pic

Steve47 said:


> :smt023


looks like the target was about five feet away,is that a single action revolver? you must be left handed, you looked pretty uncoordinated shooting right handed. just teasing, nice shooting!!


----------



## casurvivor

When I buy a handgun is to carry and use. Not to hang on a wall, or store in the back of the safe.


----------

